
Why was Coinbase's Bitcoin Cash announcement banned from the front page? - stevebmark
It quickly rose to #1, then it was banned. Was it considered advertising?
======
wmf
People are probably just tired of Bitcoin 101 discussions.

------
kristianp
It's at number 18 on the front page at the moment.

